# Organize libraries on kontakt?



## miguel88 (Jun 6, 2017)

do you know some efficient way to organise libraries on kontakt, I have too many libraries these days so I'd like to find a way to work flawless, on the adding libraries you cant make a folder for organising by instruments, how you guys do?
thanks


----------



## ptram (Jun 6, 2017)

What I do? I check my tendinitis, after having scrolled thru all those libraries. Hoping NI's developers develop the same symptoms sooner or later, and find a solution…

Paolo


----------



## James Marshall (Jun 6, 2017)

miguel88 said:


> do you know some efficient way to organise libraries on kontakt, I have too many libraries these days so I'd like to find a way to work flawless, on the adding libraries you cant make a folder for organising by instruments, how you guys do?
> thanks


I'd recommend using the Quick-Load feature of Kontakt. That way you can define your own folder structure for your libraries. Personally I have a folder per instrument group: Strings, Brass, Woodwind and so on. Some people like to create a folder for each developer i.e. Spitfire, 8Dio etc.

That way you can do a quick right-click and insert an instrument. I've given up on the libraries panel for day-to-day loading, it's just got too long!


----------



## cola2410 (Jun 6, 2017)

That's interesting because I had the same problem before. But I put all the libraries in the template with disabled tracks and problem solved - search and folder management capabilities in the DAW are way better and no RAM issues.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 6, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I'd recommend using the Quick-Load feature of Kontakt. That way you can define your own folder structure for your libraries. Personally I have a folder per instrument group: Strings, Brass, Woodwind and so on. Some people like to create a folder for each developer i.e. Spitfire, 8Dio etc.
> 
> That way you can do a quick right-click and insert an instrument. I've given up on the libraries panel for day-to-day loading, it's just got too long!



+1 to all of the above. After the latest sales (including K11U), my Libraries tab has gotten ridiculous. In the past I had just used QuickLoad for my "open format" libraries in one top-level list that itself was growing kind of overly long, but last weekend I finally tried organizing my QuickLoad by instrument type, and the result is SO much more usable that I've started adding my libraries from the Libraries tab to it as well. At this rate I might end up hiding that Libraries tab altogether.


----------



## macmac (Jun 6, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I'd recommend using the Quick-Load feature of Kontakt. That way you can define your own folder structure for your libraries. Personally I have a folder per instrument group: Strings, Brass, Woodwind and so on. Some people like to create a folder for each developer i.e. Spitfire, 8Dio etc.
> 
> That way you can do a quick right-click and insert an instrument. I've given up on the libraries panel for day-to-day loading, it's just got too long!



+1. On my hard drive I have a folder called Kontakt Third Party Libraries, which are already organized by developer. I added that folder to my QuickLoad (to add you just drag it from your Libraries tab in Kontakt to the QuickLoad pane). Then I made another folder inside QuickLoad called Categories, and inside that I made folders for each category, such as bass, piano, cinematic, orchestral, ethnic, etc.. Then I manually added (dragged) the appropriate library items for those categories into each respective folder. I also have the Kontakt Factory Library folder in my QL too. This way, everything is in my QL, by factory, by developer, and by category.

One big warning though: do make sure you locate and name the third-party folder on your hard drive exactly as you want it (since you will be dragging from it to fill your QL categories), because if you relocate or rename it later, it will break your QuickLoad Category folder (they will look empty) and you will have to redo everything again (at least this is the case on Mac... it takes a long time to sort through / do the categories if you have a lot of libraries).


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 6, 2017)

I used to use the Quick Load feature and had a very organized and detailed setup with Quick Load. Then I had a hard drive crash and lost all my Quick Load settings. I believe you can avoid this by backing up your quick load settings but I didn't do that. The time it would have taken to reorganize all of that through quick load I just decided it was just as easy to organize my folder structure on my Hard Drive and then it would stay that way, which works just as well for me now. Everything that is not a Kontakt Player library is organized the way I like it and easy to find through the file browser. Obviously the big issues are the Player Libraries since the Kontakt side browser for those libraries does not have any good way of sorting them other than ascending order, which isn't all that helpful. I just try to keep my orchestral libraries bunched together and then drum libraries, choir libraries, etc... for my Player libraries.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 6, 2017)

Some months ago I started to use Folder for each company and it works good now.


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 6, 2017)

I use to sort my libraries by instrument type and then by frequency.
If you want to change the order of your Kontakt libraries in no time or hide the ones you never use,
you should download the free Kontakt LibOrganizer by CodeFN42.


----------



## mac (Jun 6, 2017)

I wish to god there was a search box so you could type in the name of the library and jump straight to it.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 6, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> I use to sort my libraries by instrument type and then by frequency.
> If you want to change the order of your Kontakt libraries in no time or hide the ones you never use,
> you should download the free Kontakt LibOrganizer by CodeFN42.


Windows only though. Quick Load still seems to be the only functional solution for many.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jun 6, 2017)

Mainly, I use the quick load feature, For all libraries from major companies are in Folders with the company name. Smaller libraries and cheapo stuff all in a Folder called (Others).


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 6, 2017)

You think its a problem for you. I have to keep the instruments I make and the PD & CC samples I use well separate from the far too many instruments I've purchased and the other freebies I've downloaded that I didn't make. When you've made a couple orchestras and hundreds of other instruments each with different required attribution, the whole thing becomes quite a mess!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

First world problems.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone have or know of a good quick load tutorial BTW?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Anyone have or know of a good quick load tutorial BTW?



Just took a quick look on YouTube, and the first one I checked turned out to be quite good … I learned a thing or two from it myself, even though I thought I knew QuickLoad pretty well before:


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 6, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> I use to sort my libraries by instrument type and then by frequency.
> If you want to change the order of your Kontakt libraries in no time or hide the ones you never use,
> you should download the free Kontakt LibOrganizer by CodeFN42.


I'll give that a shot. 
It's crazy that the speed in which libraries are reordered are still excruciatingly slow. I mean, how long has Kontakt been out?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2017)

Just tried CodeFN42 _ Kontakt LibOrganizer on Kontakt 5.6.8. Only registers 5 recent Libraries. ?????


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Just tried CodeFN42 _ Kontakt LibOrganizer on Kontakt 5.6.8. Only registers 5 recent Libraries. ?????


Interesting. I didn´t update to 5.6.8 but KontaktLibOrganizer is showing all my libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Interesting. I didn´t update to 5.6.8 but KontaktLibOrganizer is showing all my libraries.


THX!! Will sort thru options, but seems quite straight forward. ALL Libraries now checked in Kontakt 5 for display. Seems like they all appear in LibOrganizer as well ....


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Just tried CodeFN42 _ Kontakt LibOrganizer on Kontakt 5.6.8. Only registers 5 recent Libraries. ?????


8 here. None of the ones in Komplete 10U though. I think it's because they are on a different drive, but if it can look in several drives, it's not really helpful to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> 8 here. None of the ones in Komplete 10U though. I think it's because they are on a different drive, but if it can look in several drives, it's not really helpful to me.


 Ha! Good point. My sys is SSD and HDD but all data libraries are on the same HDD. Maybe need to check what happened as recent K11 Ultimate Update installed. Even so at least one of the few shown are older and not in Update. Funny it would pick that one and then those from K11 ......


----------



## JaikumarS (Jul 19, 2017)

May I know the HDDformat you use for using the Kontakt Libraries on PC ?

Thank you

-JS


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 19, 2017)

NTFS


----------



## brynolf (Jul 19, 2017)

I used quickload until I read somewhere that a too large quickload section will slow Kontakt down. Same thing with the Kontakt database. So now I organise everything as Track templates in Reaper. Works great so far.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 6, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> That's interesting because I had the same problem before. But I put all the libraries in the template with disabled tracks and problem solved - search and folder management capabilities in the DAW are way better and no RAM issues.




I did this but it doesn't work of you really have lots of them. I have basically 1500 tracks disabled and although I don't have ram issues the raw became RXTREMELY laggy


----------



## VeRa (Jun 14, 2019)

enCiphered said:


> I use to sort my libraries by instrument type and then by frequency.
> If you want to change the order of your Kontakt libraries in no time or hide the ones you never use,
> you should download the free Kontakt LibOrganizer by CodeFN42.



Thanks for the tip! Kontakt LibOrganizer working great!!!


----------



## cubislo (Aug 5, 2019)

I use KonDB (Windows only). It is fantastic. Full disclosure: I created it... but that doesn't make me wrong :D


----------



## Paul_P (Aug 6, 2019)

enCiphered said:


> If you want to change the order of your Kontakt libraries in no time or hide the ones you never use,
> you should download the free Kontakt LibOrganizer by CodeFN42.



Doesn't work for me (has no effect on library order).
Tried rebooting after, running as admin, etc.
My libraries are all on my G: drive.


----------



## Paul_P (Aug 6, 2019)

cubislo said:


> I use KonDB (Windows only). It is fantastic. Full disclosure: I created it... but that doesn't make me wrong :D



Any way to preserve the generated list for the next time I invoke KonDB ?
The app creates a kondb.db but doesn't load it when it starts up after closing.
If kondb.db is present, the (empty) app will not do anything at all until I delete the db file and can then regenerate the list, but it's lost again on closing.

Thanks for permitting me to realize that I have 1854 different instruments. (and I don't have many libraries). Should be enough to compose something.


----------



## Henu (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul_P said:


> Should be enough to compose something.


----------



## ironbut (Aug 6, 2019)

One of these days,..


----------



## gjelul (Mar 25, 2021)

cubislo said:


> I use KonDB (Windows only). It is fantastic. Full disclosure: I created it... but that doesn't make me wrong :D


What makes it wrong is that you have done only the PC version. 
How about MAC / Osx???


----------

